
Programming with bad setups is damaging our bodies - robise
https://medium.com/@robisenberg/programming-for-life-8b212a30cda2#.v8fucllw1
======
scholia
In the early days of mass commercial computing -- minis and mainframes --
there was a lot of research into workstation ergonomics. Sensible countries
even wrote recommendations into law, to protect the health of their workers.

Needless to say, long-time programming on a laptop breaks all the rules, and
is highly likely to result in long-term physical pain. Sometimes it's
disabling.

Why do people do it?

------
laxentasken
>3\. Frequent, regular exercise (I’ve started having swimming lessons — more
on this in an upcoming post.) >4\. Preventative monthly chiropractic sessions

I dont even think no 4 should be an option. Good exercise should be
preventative and if this area is unknown, go visit someone that can help you.

